# Trimming Horizontal 1" Vinyl Mini Blinds to Width



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Take them to a box store and have them trim them on their "trimming" machine. Tell them a sob story of how you lost your receipt.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Take them to a box store and have them trim them on their "trimming" machine. Tell them a sob story of how you lost your receipt.


If it were that simple Larry..I am in Canada and we are in Covid Lockdown no getting into the stores...l just waited 3 days for a curbside pickup of a gal. of varsol, a box of deck screws and 2 pieces of 2x12x12'


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

chop saw & belt sander ?

I'm thinking that once they are installed, she will soon forget if the ends are rounded or square.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> chop saw & belt sander ?
> 
> I'm thinking that once they are installed, she will soon forget if the ends are rounded or square.


HA Ha..like that you and l think alike John...but she would be watching like a hawk!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IF you were to bind it all up, taped, even the ends, use a plywood blade turned backwards in the cut off saw. Otherwise you'll have blinds scattered all over the room.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> chop saw & belt sander ?
> 
> I'm thinking that once they are installed, she will soon forget if the ends are rounded or square.


No she won’t ... the difference sounds minor but its not. Agree with the belt sander, very fine belt, light touch.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Do the stores have some way to trim and round them off (without using a belt sander?🤣


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

call your local Box Stores and ask for the Blinds Associate for assistance.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

wind_rose_2 said:


> Must be a simple solution to this or maybe l am just over thinking it. I had purchased a bunch of these 1" mini blinds a while back and never installed them. Wife wants them installed and l find that they need trimming to width...simple right, Bind all the slats together with tape and place in chop saw..cut to width simple..BUT..My Wife has said all the individual slats are rounded off at the ends and that placing them in the chop saw would result in Squared ends and She wants the chamfered look. Suggestions? Thanks in Advance.


You didn’t say if they are wood or plastic. My wooden 1" blinds, we spent a fortune on, are squared off on the ends.

Roger


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

rogerwh said:


> You didn’t say if they are wood or plastic. My wooden 1" blinds, we spent a fortune on, are squared off on the ends.
> 
> Roger


Straight cut square ... or are the edges eased?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

rogerwh said:


> You didn’t say if they are wood or plastic. My wooden 1" blinds, we spent a fortune on, are squared off on the ends.
> 
> Roger


The title says vinyl.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

The hand press at the box store rounds the edges of the slats, and cuts both sides so the mechanics are centered. They can only cut them when the header is metal, they can't cut the plastic headers (fairly sure on that) on the cheap miniblinds. I would just temporarily install them for outside mounting, then when you can get back into the store take them back to cut to fit for inside mounting. AFAIK any big box will cut their product at any time for free.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Make it a family project. You cut it to size and hand her the scissors to cut each blind.
How long could it take......... 😂 ?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I cut my blinds with a carbide tip blade on my miter saw. Putting the blade on backwards was NOT necessary.
I bound it together as tight as I could with tape and just cut it.
No problem. The shades were all vinyl and the blade did the trick.
I suppose if I wanted to I cold have adjusted the miter box and cut the corners after the sizing.
Just take it slow and test cut before you cut it ti size.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

rjniles said:


> The title says vinyl.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


It sure does, thanks for the heads up.


----------

